# Don't you hate it when ...



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

You want a certain game, you know where it's at, but then once you get to the store it's sold out or out of stock?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 2, 2009)

YES.
IT TOOK ME FOREVER TO FIND THE WII VERSION OF OKAMI
*censored.3.0*ING WAL-MART TOOK IT OFF THE SHELVES.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> YES.
> IT TOOK ME FOREVER TO FIND THE WII VERSION OF OKAMI
> *censored.3.0*ING WAL-MART TOOK IT OFF THE SHELVES.


I'll be getting that soon.

GameStop better have it in stock or else.


----------



## Cyber85 (Jul 2, 2009)

all the time


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 2, 2009)

always


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine at blockbuster.


----------



## Horus (Jul 2, 2009)

I reserve every game i get >_>


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes! and then there are also times where i think that it would be out of stock but its not


----------



## Conor (Jul 2, 2009)

Happened to me once or twice.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 2, 2009)

When I go to Presidential Square tomorrow, they better have the game I want there or else.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 2, 2009)

Took me YEARS to find Harvest Moon WL.


----------



## Sky master (Jul 2, 2009)

happen to me alot


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 2, 2009)

It's happen to me sometimes.  Blast you Orange Box


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Jul 2, 2009)

Happened to me once like 2 or 3 years ago..


----------



## Orange (Jul 2, 2009)

Well, I got a demo of a game once, but I couldn't find the original anywhere.

Many years later I saw it as Virtual Console in the Wii Shopping Channel. It turned out to be on the NES too and it were the same levels (well, the demo only had 7), only retro style you know.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2009)

Never happens to me because I always get games the first day they come out.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 2, 2009)

There's this miracle to solve your problem... starts with 'int' and ends with 'ernet'.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 2, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> There's this miracle to solve your problem... starts with 'int' and ends with 'ernet'.


Not everyone can or is allowed to order games online.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 2, 2009)

yes!


----------



## StbAn (Jul 2, 2009)

awful situation


----------



## MygL (Jul 2, 2009)

Happened when I bought Brawl... Good thing I only had to wait a week to get it.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 2, 2009)

Naw. It never happened to me. Recently, I've only been buying games on their release date.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah I hate that |:<


----------



## RichD244 (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can check if it is in stock.

There is also this tool called the phone.

I've never used one. I've heard they're quite useful.


----------



## Gallade526 (Jul 2, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You want a certain game, you know where it's at, but then once you get to the store it's sold out or out of stock?


Ohh yes.

When i wanted Super Mario Galxy Wal-Mart didnt have it (exept onlive) Game Stop didnt have it, and Target didnt have it!

So i waited a week to see if any of the stores hade it restocked or something NOPE nothing so my mom just order it online and in 7 weeks it came ~_~

that was a long 7 weeks!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 2, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction. Couldn't find the blasted thing anywhere til recently, got it cheap too. 15 bucks, and it just went Greatest Hits which would have made it 30 bucks and I bought Gran Tursimo 5 Prologue for 5 bucks(30 bucks, just went Greatest also).


----------



## melly (Jul 2, 2009)

I remeber kingdom hearts 2
dang it took long, now I only preorder
(plus I don't buy too many games now-a-days)


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 3, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but what if the game isn't in stock, and the only way to get it is to order it online?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 3, 2009)

That never happens to me, I have an in with the Gamestop closest to me.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where you get creative. I had that dilemma once. 

What I did was, I asked a friend a favor if he could order it for me, and when he did, I paid him everything (including S&H) when it came.


----------



## melly (Jul 3, 2009)

preorder! it works! you get the day it comes out
it took nearly a decade to learn this


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 3, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> YES.
> IT TOOK ME FOREVER TO FIND THE WII VERSION OF OKAMI
> *censored.3.0*ING WAL-MART TOOK IT OFF THE SHELVES.


Wow, I still can't find that game to this very day :<


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 3, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have it at the GameStop near me, lol.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes.  Finding the "Warcraft Battle Chest" was a nightmare  <_< 
Wal-Mart was sold out, Target didn't sell it, and Gamestop knew nothing about it  <_<


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 3, 2009)

well, it took me sooo long to get a wii! eventually my friend got it before me and he sold it to me. >_>


----------



## Kiley (Jul 3, 2009)

yes i hate it


----------



## Robin (Jul 3, 2009)

I do. Somehow, it always happens to me.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah, but when i love it when i get the last copy, which ive done countless times.


----------

